
What we didn't get - zdw
http://noahpinionblog.blogspot.com/2017/09/what-we-didnt-get.html
======
nabla9
There is innovation bottleneck that is partly cultural and partly human
resource constraint.

Advanced statistical techniques, data science and simulation resources
available have increased the potential what is theoretically possible to
discover and reason with, but it's hard to use them in full capacity.

We live in era where something like probabilistic programming has dramatically
increased the complexity of models that can be used for reasoning, science is
still struggling with the meaning of p-values and publishing the open data
used for others. In many areas researchers cant use techniques that peer
reviews are not very familiar with.

Scientific discoveries require increasing amount of resources and
collaboration and methodological knowledge. Some biochemists spend 5 years
developing computational package for Matlab and have to learn completely new
fields atop of their PhD. The amount of combined knowledge and methodology to
get totally new discovery and not just incremental advances stretches what
small research groups can do on their own. You have to build whole frameworks
from scratch.

Big money places like Cern have money and people to pull it off. They can
employ 100 physicists to work 5 year for software package that analyzes some
experiment and squeezes the science out of data.

TL:DR: method knowledge available >> method knowledge used.

